
Why I wrote yet another SQL tutorial - thingsilearned
https://medium.com/@__dave/why-i-wrote-yet-another-sql-tutorial-c852eeb3d95d
======
mrkstu
Nice tutorial. An off by one error in the quiz on the LIMIT/OFFSET part of the
tutorial...

